# What was I thinking???????



## icyuod2 (Oct 27, 2009)

Well after purchasing $270 worth of 17-21oz leather, lacing, dye and leather finish, I'm pretty much committed to this project.
4 days of cutting, drilling, dying and I'm quickly running out of leather and patience. I've barely scratched the surface of the outter armour. (still need arms/legs/helmet/mask/back) My hands are black and finger are sore.lol Perhaps I was a little ambitious with this one. I still have the inner layer of amour to content with and of course the rest of the clothing. 
I know theres not a lot to go on, but I'm curious if my stylized armour fits the bill.

Any idea's what my costume is?


----------



## PoisonApple (May 21, 2010)

Samurai? Whatever it is, it's starting to look fantastic. Don't give up now!


----------



## icyuod2 (Oct 27, 2009)

There is a light at the end of the tunnel. lol first guess nailed it! Must be doing something right. I'm sick as a dog (sinus infection) and I'm sure that has a lot to do with my attitude towards the project. Usually halloween is nothing but fun!


----------



## Primrose (Aug 27, 2011)

WOW! It looks amazing! I know some medievalist groups that will take you in later if you want to make your costume useful year round.... 

I do know how you feel. My Victorian costume pattern has been a bit more difficult than expected. The green silk doesn't end! It's still worth it, though.


----------



## icyuod2 (Oct 27, 2009)

Oh I'll be there with you in the endless sea of silk soon enough. 
How's your costume coming along?


----------



## Hearts1003 (Aug 23, 2010)

First thing I thought was a Samuri! That looks amazing! Nice work!


----------



## broevil (Jun 23, 2011)

Wow That is awesome!!! Can't wait to see the finished product.


----------



## Primrose (Aug 27, 2011)

The Jacket's got one more button to sew on, and I'm halfway done with the skirt...then there's the bustle. I forgot how much silk frays, so I'm really wishing I had a Serger to finish off all the seams. I'm zigzagging everything. You might need to do the same! Keep sending pictures!


----------



## EvilMel (Dec 6, 2007)

That's totally going to be worth it. Keep it up!


----------



## GodOfThunder (Aug 26, 2011)

Holy cow....that's some commitment...


----------



## kathybaker78 (Sep 29, 2011)

I think that you have done a great job. I never could have done that. I actually have a few places to buy some good kid costumes and adult costumes. Let me know what you think.
Check these places out!


----------



## icyuod2 (Oct 27, 2009)

Theres some cool costumes on those sites.

Thx for the kind words guys and gals. Finially kicking this sinus infection, So I jumped back into the project full steam.
Some update pic's for ya (As requested)

Started the helmet.
























And the armour.


----------



## icyuod2 (Oct 27, 2009)

The scary face armor is proving to be a little more difficult than exspected and I'm gonna have to do it in 2 pieces.
Started with one of those cheap dollar store silver/gold masks. I chopped it at the eyes and the mouth opening has been altered a little.








I'm using goat hide to mold over my forms. It's very thin. Soaking the hide in hot water and letting it dry on the form will harden the leather. I'll add some extra strength on the back after its removed. (epoxy)
The nose was formed over a familiar household item.








And the 2 pieces together.








When its dry and dyed, I'll add a fu manchu mustache and goatee.


----------



## kathybaker78 (Sep 29, 2011)

Wow you have some real talent


----------



## kagey (Sep 11, 2011)

Keep it up! It looks great!


----------



## Dark Passenger (Aug 22, 2011)

Wow, that's a lot of hard work you've put in, and it looks like it's already worth it. I hope that you'll post pictures of yourself wearing it when you're done.


----------



## icyuod2 (Oct 27, 2009)

Thx guys. I'll be sure to post some finish pics of me wearing the costume. Until then, here's a couple update pic's.
It's really starting to come together.








Mask is finished, helmets real close. I just have to figure out what I'm going to mount on the front. (emblem)
The teeth are real bone. (cattle bone) and I just love the leather fu manchu tash. It's not as scary as I hoped, but I'm happy. 








Had to wear wet leather around the house for 3 hours before the the cuffs were dry enough to hold there form.
During that time I had to pick up smokes. I think the woman at the store thought I was a real nut job. lol









The original plan was to make leg armour also. (knee/shin). Instead I just purchased a set of hakama. (kendo pants)








I think they'll fit the part nicely.


----------



## icyuod2 (Oct 27, 2009)

Found that little bit of shock/fear I was looking for. 








Leftovers from an antler hair piece I did for a customer a couple months back (for an avant garde shoot)
I don't think I could have planned a better piece. I just had to drill out the antlers for the leather.


----------



## Primrose (Aug 27, 2011)

I LOVE IT! I can't wait to see the whole thing put together!


----------



## Dark Passenger (Aug 22, 2011)

The antler headpiece is a great touch, and I love those teeth. That costume will be hard to beat if you're planning to enter a contest.


----------



## icyuod2 (Oct 27, 2009)

I'll actually be hosting the party/suppling the prizes for the costume contest.  We're expecting 200 people and have 3 bands and a pool haul rented for the evening. We're having the bash on the 21st. so i surpose I could hit some of the bars closer to halloween.

I'm just heading out to trade a couple old cap and ball pistols for an old ww1 katana. I'm so excited. This is something I've wanted for a long time.


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours (Sep 8, 2010)

Very nicely done! Impressive work.


----------



## icyuod2 (Oct 27, 2009)

Finally finished. Man that's a lot of leather,dye and lacing.
















Now its done, I'm not even sure I want to wear it.
I'm hosting a huge halloween bash. 200 peeps,bands,hall etc and as the host I wanted a truely unique costume.
A good friend of mine (with more money than sense) desided he liked the idea so much, he ran out and spent $2000 on
replica samurai armour to wear to my party. 








He better bring a sword, Cause I think he just declaired war!


----------



## Primrose (Aug 27, 2011)

Your costume is AMAZING! You HAVE to wear it! As for your friend....well....I hope his lapse in etiquette can survive the friendship.


----------



## Revned (May 21, 2011)

I think yours looks better anyway, and it's an original NOT a replica. Congratulations on a job really well done.


----------



## icyuod2 (Oct 27, 2009)

Thx guys. I'm sure I'll wear my costume this year. Although not wearing to my party would let somebody know just how irratated I am without saying a word.  I know I'm being a little childish, but its really rubbing me the wrong way. He knows this party is important to me, He knows how long I've toiled on it and the costume. I just can't figure out why he'd rush home after seeing my costume and purchase a $2000 version of.

What do you think? Should I be flattered or pissed? Am I just being silly or would it irrate you?


----------



## Dark Passenger (Aug 22, 2011)

Your costume's outstanding and an original, with a real skull, no less. Your buddy can't compete with that.


----------



## Primrose (Aug 27, 2011)

> What do you think? Should I be flattered or pissed? Am I just being silly or would it irrate you?


Both? He was inspired, but he was also flat out wrong to do it. This is from the girl's perspective, but it's the same thing as wearing white on a wedding day. You just don't try to "out-do" your friend's costume. It's a big etiquette No No. The ONLY way that it would be justified is if you were having a Japanese Samurai Halloween party, and he did need a similar costume to fit the theme. 

I would say something to him, then wear your very supreme awesome costume anyway.


----------



## icyuod2 (Oct 27, 2009)

Thx primrose. I just need to vent I guess. It's halloween soon, How could I possibly be in a bad mood. In his defence, He is a huge fan of my art. He's purchased murals, restorations (coin op) custom knives and swords in the past. I'm gonna give him the benifit of the doubt and assume it was a lapse in judgement (a brain fart) and not a malice attempt to out do me. (although he sure does love to have the biggest, the newest, the best. (and he's got the $$$$$ to do so) Perhaps its just me thats green with envy.lol

Long and short, I feel much better about it this morning.


----------



## Mizerella (Aug 6, 2009)

Yours is so much better! And I'm not just saying that because you're a forum member.
You have to wear it!!!


As for the guy in the $2000 Samurai Suit....






Come On!!


----------



## icyuod2 (Oct 27, 2009)

lmao! too funny.


----------



## icyuod2 (Oct 27, 2009)

Picked up/banged out my weaponry.








The sword is real (sharp) And I figure they probably wont let me into the bar with it.
So for the non sword friendly locals, I made myself a yari.








Hopefully, they'll let me into the bar with it.


----------

